# Als root 'Permission denied'



## Sir Henry (23. Sep. 2013)

Plötzlich hatte ich keine Rechte mehr als root in einem Client-Verzeichnis:


```
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # id
uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # df .
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/md2             724200712 136432904 551270200  20% /
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # ls -ld .
drwxr-x--x 19 web25 client0 4.0K Mar  4  2013 .
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # touch abc
touch: cannot touch `abc': Permission denied
```
Nach einiger Recherche stellte sich heraus, dass das 'immutable' Flag auf dem Verzeichnis sitzt:


```
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # lsattr -d .
----i------------e- .
```
Nach Beseitigen des Attributs war das Problem gelöst:


```
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # chattr -i .
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 # touch abc
root@its /var/www/clients/client0/web25 #
```
Nun frage ich mich, wie kann das passiert sein?? Ich kannte diese Attribute vorher gar nicht, und außer mir hat niemand Shell-Zugriff. Macht ISPConfig da irgendwas?


----------



## nowayback (23. Sep. 2013)

hi,

seit 3.0.5 wird das per default gesetzt.

du kannst es jedoch auch deaktivieren.
hier der genaue Weg:

System -> Serverkonfiguration -> Web -> Berechtigungen -> Webverzeichnis unveränderlich machen (erweiterte Attribute)

Das gilt dann für alle Domains...

Wenn du nur eine kurzzeitig davon befreien willst sollte dir das helfen:


```
chattr -i /var/www/deine.domain.xyz/
```
um es dann wieder zu setzen:


```
chattr +i /var/www/deine.domain.xyz/
```
Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2013)

Noch als Ergänzung zu den Ausführungen von nowayback: es gibt gute Gründe warum wir das Immutable Flag auf das Verzeichnis setzen, ich würde Dir daher nicht raten die Funktion in ispconfig zu deaktiveren sondern nur das Flag ggf. manuell zu entfernen und danach wieder zu setzen wenn Du etwas am web root Verzeichnis machen möchtest. An sich sollten aber grundsätzlich keine manuell angelegten Ordner im web root liegen, daher sollte es nur seht selten notwendig sein das Flag manuell zu entfernen.


----------



## Sir Henry (23. Sep. 2013)

Alles klar, ich danke euch!


----------

